# Doggie Yoga



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Never even heard of it... i might have to look into it with mine he's about as flexible as a telephone pole.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Tobi said:


> Never even heard of it... i might have to look into it with mine he's about as flexible as a telephone pole.


I believe that due to Emma's previous home (I found her on the street) she has trust issues. So today I broke out my yoga mat (which is also a training mat that provides sure footing) and began with rolling her over myself. If she continued the roll herself I started over back at the beginning and began to roll her myself.

It took her a while, but she eventually got it. I'm not sure if what I'm doing is doggie yoga. But I'm certain it is helping to build a better trust with me.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

just make sure to go slowly and dont push her too hard to do this as it could backfire and cause opposite results. a dog who fears you more.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> just make sure to go slowly and dont push her too hard to do this as it could backfire and cause opposite results. a dog who fears you more.


Right
I only did this a few times with her. And gave her lots of praise when she let ME roll HER.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i sure hope it works out im one ofthose people who thinks its a very very good diea to be hands on with your dog i think everyone should work on being more hands on with there dogs if they are nervous i jsut think it benefits everyone.
my sisters toy poodle kira didnt trust me attempting to rolll her over when i first had to clip her nails (i freak out about clipping nails and like there toes to be right close to my face when i clip so i dont accedentally clip to much)
she was very very frightend but after a few weeks and some calm gentle attempts and some treats she got over it and was a little pro about having me pick her up and flop her over to trim her nails.

with Cesar he never had an issue with my touching him anywhere and if anyone gets close to rubbing his tummy he will roll right over onto his back
good luck with the excersize! i hope she starts loving it in no time!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> i sure hope it works out im one ofthose people who thinks its a very very good diea to be hands on with your dog i think everyone should work on being more hands on with there dogs if they are nervous i jsut think it benefits everyone.
> my sisters toy poodle kira didnt trust me attempting to rolll her over when i first had to clip her nails (i freak out about clipping nails and like there toes to be right close to my face when i clip so i dont accedentally clip to much)
> she was very very frightend but after a few weeks and some calm gentle attempts and some treats she got over it and was a little pro about having me pick her up and flop her over to trim her nails.
> 
> ...


So far shes loving the treas and praise!!! xD


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I massage my dogs. I'm probably a horrible masseuse but they don't seem to mind.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I massage my dogs. I'm probably a horrible masseuse but they don't seem to mind.


Bridget has me well trained. If she doesn't snap at me I'm doing something right. And don't stop too soon either. It is one of her large rewards so I put up with it as long as she puts up with me later.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im pretty sure rolling a dog over can flip their stomachs and kill them?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im pretty sure rolling a dog over can flip their stomachs and kill them?


What do you picture in your head when it comes to rolling a dog over? Maybe if it they just recently ate.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im pretty sure rolling a dog over can flip their stomachs and kill them?


if thats so then Emma would be dead a thousand times.
she rolls 24/7


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Dog Yoga does exist! It's called 'doga' :lol: I practice yoga daily and thought about doing some doga with Eevee, but honestly, she would probably just walk away in the middle of a pose :tongue:
There are classes and videos on doga, so try looking it up for more information.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im pretty sure rolling a dog over can flip their stomachs and kill them?


ETA: Just saw he is banned so no need to even comment.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

liquid said:


> Dog Yoga does exist! It's called 'doga' :lol: I practice yoga daily and thought about doing some doga with Eevee, but honestly, she would probably just walk away in the middle of a pose :tongue:
> There are classes and videos on doga, so try looking it up for more information.


Emma probably would as well.
ADHD little doggie
OH SHINY!!!!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

xellil said:


> I massage my dogs. I'm probably a horrible masseuse but they don't seem to mind.


I give my girls puppy massages too. Yoga I havent tried tho.


----------

